# Turkey tenderloin leftovers



## lyndalou (Oct 18, 2012)

I roasted a turkey tenderloin on Monday, and have some leftovers. Enough for dinner for 2. How would you use it? There wa no gravy, so not sure what to do. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 18, 2012)

Make some tortillas or add slices to a nice crisp salad.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 18, 2012)

I might make some fried rice, maybe quesadillas or hash with eggs over top.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 18, 2012)

Turkey lo mein with a little soy sauce, hoisin or spicy hot sauce or sesame, ginger and some added veggies. 

Turkey primavera, pasta, some veggies and a garlic cream alfredo type  sauce.

I guess I am hungry for pasta.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 18, 2012)

Turkey Tetrazzini
Image Search Results for turkey tetrazzini

Turkey Waldorf Salad
Paradise Foods Waldorf Salad with Smoked Turkey & Walnuts | California Walnuts


----------



## jennyema (Oct 18, 2012)

What is a turkey tenderloin?


----------

